# Bone Meal Tea



## shuggy4105

hey all.

I`m feeding chemical organics for flower at 14-10-27.

I have some Bone meal whoch I plan on adding to the fine ladies with an NPK ratio of 4-20-0.

By adding this at the stated dose, would this make my overall ratio 18-30-27?

Also with the Bone meal, I`d like to make it into a tea for an easier uptake. How should this be done?

I`ve already tried what i would`ve thought the right way to make a "Tea", i.e adding the bone meal to boiling water and returning to the boil for a further 15 mins. 
This produces a cream coloured liquid which I drained and fed the plants last night. 

There was a large quantity of the meal remaining after the draining, which I just added to my compost heap.

Is this the correct method of doing this?


----------



## Mutt

I would top dress with it. If your needing something for faster uptake I would go with guano's for tea brewing and would steer clear of Bone and Blood meal teas. Just the health risk would make it a no. 
You can mix it in water and apply that way. I would not brew it. The only thing I brew are vegetative composts or manures from vegetarian animals. Not because I'm a vegan or something. Some bacteria and viruses and stuff can become airborne and really mess you up.


----------



## docfishwrinkle

i would think the only way to get bone meal into a tea would be to attack it w/ EM's for a long period til all broke down then brew. way too long a process for me. meals take awhile to break down in compost also. close to 8wks for the bone.


----------



## BBFan

shuggy4105 said:
			
		

> hey all.
> 
> I`m feeding chemical organics for flower at 14-10-27.
> 
> I have some Bone meal whoch I plan on adding to the fine ladies with an NPK ratio of 4-20-0.
> 
> By adding this at the stated dose, would this make my overall ratio 18-30-27?


 
That is not the overall ratio.  You would need to tell us the pounds in each bag along with the application rate (for example- 1 teaspoon per gallon) for both products.  From that you can figure out your NPK as a PPM number for each nutrient.  TDS would not be accurate because of other inert matter in the mixes and could only be achieved by testing the nute solution before application.

What are chemical organics?  Sounds like an oxymoron to me.    That flower mix might be ok to start, but wouldn't keep using it for entire cycle.

Is your bone meal steamed or raw?  Either way if you expect to get any value from it you best be sure your microherd is healthy.  Typically it will start to break down in about a month.

Good luck to you and growing organic!


----------



## shuggy4105

Sorry, I meant chemical nutrients, simple error

I had no idea on the time it took to break bone meal down within soil, nor the risk of the airborne particles...This screws up my schedule big style.

I`ll go and purchase some flowering nutes and lay off the organics untill next grow.

Thanx for all the info guys, great help


----------



## shuggy4105

docfishwrinkle said:
			
		

> i would think the only way to get bone meal into a tea would be to attack it w/ EM's for a long period til all broke down then brew. way too long a process for me. meals take awhile to break down in compost also. close to 8wks for the bone.


 
EM`s?

I`ve also heard of running an air-stone through bone meal solution, not sure on time lines, is supposed to create alot of beneficial organisms for the soil once added...??


----------



## docfishwrinkle

Effective Micro-organisms, come pre-bottled & used for many apps other than growing. google it & bokashi. have fun reading. ill try to dig up some links but i think they might be in folder at home comp. ill post at sometime today


----------



## shuggy4105

Thanks man.

The 'P' def is showing already, Flower nutes can`t come quick enough!


----------



## Mutt

docfishwrinkle said:
			
		

> Effective Micro-organisms, come pre-bottled & used for many apps other than growing. google it & bokashi. have fun reading. ill try to dig up some links but i think they might be in folder at home comp. ill post at sometime today



Dang throwin in an organics rookie into the deep end ain't ya LOL


----------



## docfishwrinkle

sink or swim...lol. shuggy i'd just finish w/ chems & read up on organics as theyre finishing so you can cook some soil. ill try to get some links for you, just havent had a lot of time.


----------



## shuggy4105

No probs man, cheers.

I`ll go chemical untill harvest, and research organic growing much better before attempting to apply them in additon to the chemical nutes; I hear the chemicals wipe out the EM`s...

Organics are the way I want to go in the future, I`m looking forward to puffing on my first bit of 100% Au naturale` 

Great things and waiting come to mind.


----------



## Mutt

There are two ways to approach organics. 1 buy "organic" liquid fertilizer. and call it an organic grow. 

Or the first thing you learn to do before you even make your first compost tea is learn how to build happy healthy soil. I think all of us old heads about have our recipes posted up at least once in this section. plus tea schedules too.

But before you even start that learn your water source inside and out. Have a water test done your water source will make you or break you in this style of growing. We dirt geeks have saying "we don't feed a plant....we feed them lil critters in the dirt and they feed the plant" thing is bad water kills those lil critters faster then he11.


----------



## docfishwrinkle

some links, have fun....lol

ibiblio.org/ecolandtech/SoilWiki/message-archives/composttea+soilfoodweb+soilquality/4/msg00069.html

microbeorganics.com/

soilfoodweb.com/sfi_approach1.html

ibiblio.org/rge/faq-html/b-add.htm

i know its an overload but at least you have it & pass it on. if want more ive got tons. oh yeah watch nouvellechef as he has a good recipe thats working magic.


----------



## shuggy4105

Thanks pal, I`m not busy for the next six weeks anyhow

I may sit in my flower room and try to mentally beam organics to the roots whilst reading; Great light, with a homely aroma


----------

